# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## mcdonaldalyshia

I'm an accountant (just got the position almost 3m ago, accounting specialist prior). And it was only in the past year I found out how inexperienced I am in excel. I'm here to learn, and hopefully get some good working knowledge in which I can help my new boss speed up our excel files she's been putting together or make some of things she wants to do more plausable as we work with tons of data trying to get it all in order again. All my google searches for help, always tend to lead me here and I have found some useful stuff formulas wise that have been helpful.  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Hello mcdonaldalyshia, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

